# Anyone in need of a shetland pony?



## Elf On A Shelf (6 October 2013)

If anyone is looking for a fuzzy companion the Aberdeen Shetland pony sale is on tomorrow. There will be lots of colt foals, mostly minis, selling for 10-50gns. Most of these ponies will go to the meat man. There are some quite nicely bred ponies there and probably more than a few who aren't great. 

So if you want/need a companion then that is the place to look. The catalogue is online, most ponies have pictures next to them and the most dangerous thing of all is that you can bid online for them.

Just thought I'd let you know ...


----------



## -Sj- (10 October 2013)

Bought a wee pony there this week. What a wee state she was in/still is in. Little popit, some people should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## sandi_84 (11 October 2013)

Do you have a link for them? I will be looking in the near future - I know that by then the sale will be over but it's handy to know for the future


----------



## Capriole (11 October 2013)

Whoever dumped 2 in my next door neighbours field today obviously wasn't 

Bidding online is dangerous indeed


----------



## -Sj- (11 October 2013)

http://www.anmgroup.co.uk/marts/


----------



## -Sj- (11 October 2013)

Here is the wee pony I bought. Wee popit.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (11 October 2013)

Oh she is such a little poppet! good for you, bet she was glad to see that hay and be in a nice safe warm place.


----------



## -Sj- (11 October 2013)

Thank you, as you can probably tell she's had me up all night.... not actually her but me thinking about her and no being able to switch off. She's lookingso much better already! xx


----------



## Twinkley Lights (11 October 2013)

Aww lucky pony well done you.  I want one but I'm not allowed until my great nephew can actually say the words pony


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (11 October 2013)

What a lovely girl


----------



## FinnishLapphund (11 October 2013)

sandi_84 said:



			Do you have a link for them? I will be looking in the near future - I know that by then the sale will be over but it's handy to know for the future 

Click to expand...

http://www.i-bidder.com/en-gb/auction-catalogues/aberdeen-northern-marts/catalogue-id-5944 

Oh my,how cute some of them are! But some haven't exactly bothered with trying to get the best photo possible, e.g. why not wait until this cutie was standing still?







But if you click to look closer on the first photo, you end up on an info page with a second photo available, which clearly proves that she can stand still.


----------



## sandi_84 (11 October 2013)

-Sj- said:



http://www.anmgroup.co.uk/marts/

Click to expand...




FinnishLapphund said:



http://www.i-bidder.com/en-gb/auction-catalogues/aberdeen-northern-marts/catalogue-id-5944

Click to expand...

Thanks both


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (11 October 2013)

Which pony did you buy? 

My mum bought a wee coloured colt foal from Lerwick sales last week. He is cute and has been very well done by by his breeders.


----------



## -Sj- (5 November 2013)

Sorry for late reply. grey sec a mare, 12yo. She was like third to last lot. She has turned out to be a total peach x


----------

